# Hydraulic Steering Cylinder



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Has anyone here had success polishing/smoothing out their steering cylinder shaft?
Is there a place to purchase this replacement part or have one refurbished.

I have a used baystar unit I am going to install but need to smooth out the shaft some so it does not cause any seals to leak.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

BrownDog said:


> Has anyone here had success polishing/smoothing out their steering cylinder shaft?
> Is there a place to purchase this replacement part or have one refurbished.
> 
> I have a used baystar unit I am going to install but need to smooth out the shaft some so it does not cause any seals to leak.


I recently added a baystar system to my 2007 Yamaha 70TLR and used a dremel with a flex shaft and a sanding head. Worked great.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

I may have misunderstood what you are trying to do. I was referring to cleaning out the tilt tube not the steering shaft itself. Good luck!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Following as I’ve tried to with no luck. On boats at work and home, I’ve always ended up replacing the assembly.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

BoatSteer is the only authorized repair facility. All other parts that would be needed to complete something like this are not available to the public or even regular service centers. They are in Venice. 

http://www.boatsteer.com/

I will warn you that what you are trying to do is not likely cost effective unless they have some used parts they are willing to sell you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Save the headache and but a new one.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I reached out to boat steer and while you cannot buy replacement parts they do have a trade in program where you send yours in and they send back a refurbished one at what I think is a fair price.
Will be going that direction.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BrownDog said:


> I reached out to boat steer and while you cannot buy replacement parts they do have a trade in program where you send yours in and they send back a refurbished one at what I think is a fair price.
> Will be going that direction.


Probably best because if the ram is pitted the seal will most likely leak even if you polish it.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Do they have a core return? I’d send them one just to have a credit!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Not sure, but I sent them an email and received a quick response.


----------

